# Swollen Oyapock



## bnoonan (Oct 2, 2008)

This 'gal' keeps ballooning alarmingly. She eats but this is not right. She looks like she could explode at any moment. I have given her some flagy & batryl and soaked her for about a half hour. Nothing seems to work. She did defecate in the soaking so it is not constipation. Any ideas? I dont believe she will last much longer.

Thanks,
Brice


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

How long has she been like this? It looks like she is really obese from her fat roll under her chin


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

serious situation. have you consulted an experienced exotic ve? looks like bloat to me. and bloat is quite serious. can be caused from a number of things. so sorry. kristy


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

consult Dr. Frye immediately-- I think amphibian ringers solution is what you need.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow, I've seen some bloated frogs before, but that's insane. Wish I could offer some advice, but I concur that this frogs days are numbered without some immediate advice and attention.

On the lighter note, I found it a bit comical that you are listed as a "Junior Member". 

*For those that don't know who Brice is, check out his research - hardly what I would consider a junior member*


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Brice, any news on teh frog?


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow! Definitely not normal. I don't know if you have contacted a vet yet, but it sounds like you were doing the correct procedures for bloat. Had the frog ever been fecaled? How old was she?


Sorry!


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

I've seen this a few times - with no appearant cause or treatment.  Looks systemic based on the entire body being bloated and not just an area or a limb - possible kidney failure. A long soak in ringers solution may help. But my best success in treating this condition is to lower the temp of the animal. I suspect a bacterial infection of some kind may have a foot hold and a small drop in temp might knock it out of it's optimal environment long enough for the frogs immune system to start fighting back. This is pure speculation on my part, but try moving the frog to a location in the low 70's and see if that doesn't bring some of the swelling down. I would also inspect the animals belly and feet for lesions or sores related to a bacterial infection.

Good luck with her - as long as she keeps eating I think you still have a fair shot at a recovery.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

With some infections there is reports in the literature that amphibians (as well as fish and reptiles) may thermoregulate to fight the infections. In amphibians depending on the degree of the infection and the type of infection there are reports that they may seek cooler temperatures to help slow down the rate of infection. (I think the references in bibliography in this article has them JSTOR: An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie) (the link does work to the article in question). 
but the frog should be given the option to also manipulate its body temperature via behavioral fever if necessary as this can also be important. 

Severe edema in a frog like this needs to be checked out as it can be from many things ranging from kidney or liver failure to infections and if the frog is suffering from kidney or liver issues shot gunning the frog with baytril and/or flagyl may not be in the frog's best interest as baytril is hard on the kidneys and is toxic if overdosed (and metronidazole when overdosed is a real problem). 

You might want to also read through http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/16433-emergency-supportive-care.html

and if you don't want to use Dr. Frye, I would suggest consulting with Dr. Wright (one of the author/editors of Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry). You can contact him through here Arizona Exotic Animal Hospital

Ed

Ed


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sorry. She looks as though she's suffering. I lost a male patricia tinc to this kind of bloat two months ago, even after trying most of what was recommended here ( a lot of good ideas, though). She's a beauty, hope you can save her.

Good luck, Richard in Staten Island.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

HI Brice

How is she doing?


----------

